# lighting them up



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i know what this car can do if i put the traction control of and power brake, you can spin the wheels till the cows come home. but today i tryed it and the car felt like it still had the traction on even though it was off. couldnt spin them for anything. anybody care to take a stab at it?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You ran out of gas...


----------

